
Interview with John Carlos Baez - subnaught
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/03/18/interview-part-1/
======
catpolice
I had lunch with this guy a few years back while attending a conference on
category theory and the foundations of mathematics. He's super cool, and his
talk changed the way I think about foundational topics in math a lot - I wish
I could find a video of it to send around.

------
nickskull
I first read it as Joan Baez, I almost got happy :D

~~~
teraflop
John Baez is Joan Baez's first cousin.

